# Solar/Generator Power Set Up .



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

2Cool RV members,

Please post your solar/generator power set up that you have in your RV/Camper. Don't forget the name brand and model number to your set up. 

I'am in search for some ideas to set up mine. Your time and post will be greatly appreciated! :brew:


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a new trailer two months ago and was used to my motorhome which had an Onan Generator 4k in it. My new trailer, I had the dealer custom install a new residential refrigerator in it as I don't like RV refrigerators. Just too many issues with them requiring to be level, don't work as well when very hot outside and just general slow to cool compared to residential plus my residential has ice maker which we love.

I bought two Honda 2000 generators. I can run one when traveling for my refrigerator when traveling long distances and don't need anything for just a few hours as the refrigerator stays cold for a good while. I wanted a second one to allow tying together to give me 4000 watts or 3600 continuous watts so I can run my refrigerator plus an air conditioner plus more using both together or can only run one and supply most things needed with just the one. I have a locking system that I installed also on the bumper which makes it near impossible for theft since it locks in securely and solid. The locking system is a LowPro Lockdown and are hard to find other than here (see link) https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Orbital-Machine-Works-SMS-H2000/p12822.html I installed one on each generator. They are a little expensive but solid and the generators are expensive, so to keep from losing them, this was worth it. The Honda is so very quiet that I can talk to someone standing next to them and carry a conversation without speaking loud and still hear just fine. They start so easy and are great little generators and lightweight, so can be carried separately to mount or use one only or use both if needed. They tie together to double capacity from 2000 watts each to 4000 watts total and still cheaper than a louder Onan generator. They have small gas tanks, but can easily adapt to pull from a boat gas can easily for higher gasoline capacity for long term running if desired.
I kept space between the one on the right to insure the exhaust doesn't interfere with the one on the left. They work great and the one on the left is the model called the EU2000i Companion which comes with a 30 amp outlet for when both are together for a 30 amp output. The one on the right is the EU2000i which is strickly for the 15/20 amp output plugs.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Slip said:


> I bought a new trailer two months ago and was used to my motorhome which had an Onan Generator 4k in it. My new trailer, I had the dealer custom install a new residential refrigerator in it as I don't like RV refrigerators. Just too many issues with them requiring to be level, don't work as well when very hot outside and just general slow to cool compared to residential plus my residential has ice maker which we love.
> 
> I bought two Honda 2000 generators. I can run one when traveling for my refrigerator when traveling long distances and don't need anything for just a few hours as the refrigerator stays cold for a good while. I wanted a second one to allow tying together to give me 4000 watts or 3600 continuous watts so I can run my refrigerator plus an air conditioner plus more using both together or can only run one and supply most things needed with just the one. I have a locking system that I installed also on the bumper which makes it near impossible for theft since it locks in securely and solid. The locking system is a LowPro Lockdown and are hard to find other than here (see link) http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Orbital-Machine-Works-SMS-H2000/p12822.html I installed one on each generator. They are a little expensive but solid and the generators are expensive, so to keep from losing them, this was worth it. The Honda is so very quiet that I can talk to someone standing next to them and carry a conversation without speaking loud and still hear just fine. They start so easy and are great little generators and lightweight, so can be carried separately to mount or use one only or use both if needed. They tie together to double capacity from 2000 watts each to 4000 watts total and still cheaper than a louder Onan generator. They have small gas tanks, but can easily adapt to pull from a boat gas can easily for higher gasoline capacity for long term running if desired.
> I kept space between the one on the right to insure the exhaust doesn't interfere with the one on the left. They work great and the one on the left is the model called the EU2000i Companion which comes with a 30 amp outlet for when both are together for a 30 amp output. The one on the right is the EU2000i which is strickly for the 15/20 amp output plugs.


VERY nice set up you there! After reading/researching..I'm going with the same set up that you have (2 EU2000i )

I had in mind of concealed storage for them.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


>


Congrats on the new Casita BullyRed! :cheers: Will you be using this solar system?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

RLwhaler said:


> Congrats on the new Casita BullyRed! :cheers: Will you be using this solar system?


Thanks. 
I am thinking about it. Harbor Freight has a smaller screen at 45Watt for $120.00, enough to run a fan and lights.

Nah, I just come by and borrow your new generator. It will look good on my Casita! :cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> VERY nice set up you there! After reading/researching..I'm going with the same set up that you have (2 EU2000i )
> 
> I had in mind of concealed storage for them.


Be careful to insure you have plenty of ventilation. Some nice boxes are here and are made for conceiling and look good also. Generator Boxes, Inc. - Expandable Utility Traveler (Generator Storage Box) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N18C5YF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_omCmzb6FYVVRR These are stackable. Nice, but a bit more than I needed.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Slip said:


> Be careful to insure you have plenty of ventilation. Some nice boxes are here and are made for conceiling and look good also. Generator Boxes, Inc. - Expandable Utility Traveler (Generator Storage Box) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N18C5YF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_omCmzb6FYVVRR These are stackable. Nice, but a bit more than I needed.


Thanks Slip! I was thinking the same( ventilation)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

One more thought. By adding the extra weight, some say it can strain the rear bumpers and they are not built for much weight. I didn't think it would cause an issue, but to be sure, I installed these to support any extra weight since I am also adding a bike carrier. SafetyStruts Prevent RV Bumper Failure (TM) (Hole-Less Version) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F2LUI12/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_kZEmzbGZP8RSX They are a simple design, but see where they can support some flimsey welds of the bumper. I installed mine just a few minutes ago. We are camping starting Sunday thru this next Friday.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Slip said:


> One more thought. By adding the extra weight, some say it can strain the rear bumpers and they are not built for much weight. I didn't think it would cause an issue, but to be sure, I installed these to support any extra weight since I am also adding a bike carrier. SafetyStruts Prevent RV Bumper Failure (TM) (Hole-Less Version) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F2LUI12/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_kZEmzbGZP8RSX They are a simple design, but see where they can support some flimsey welds of the bumper. I installed mine just a few minutes ago. We are camping starting Sunday thru this next Friday.


Thank you ! much appreciated . If you happens to come up with anything else? please post! I'm learning. :brew2:


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Generator set up*

Solved the weight issue on the bumper by cutting it off and having a custom porch made and welded on. Generator: Makita 4300, 50 State Compliant, use nothing but Tru Fuel in it, starts every time, had it since 2011, Runs all night on tank of fuel, very quiet. Runs every thing in 5th wheel, had a custom cover made for it when going down the road.


----------

